# Possible Segmented Worm/Larva ID



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Was thinking it was a segmented worm, but after seeing the eye spots I'm thinking it's some type of larva. They're about 3mm long, white in color and were found in a magnolia leaf that collected water. I'm not particularly concerned, just curious... Any ideas?


----------

